# Seachem Purigen through cycling process and in general



## Fred13 (23 Nov 2018)

Hello !

I am wondering if there is any specific guaranteed answer about using purigen through the cycling progress and in general in planted tanks.

I am interested of using it at my next setup and i am making my research reading lots of different opinions around.

My soil would be amazonia soil if that matters.

Thank you!


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Nov 2018)

Many people use Purigen in planted tanks; it does a similar job to what carbon does, only in a different way.
Purigen amongst other things can be used to help remove tannins from wood which is something you would want to do while cycling your tank so I would say it is something that could be added during cycling.
Link below might tell you a little more.
https://www.seachem.com/purigen.php


----------



## zozo (23 Nov 2018)

As far as i know, it's a purifier with simmular properties as active carbon.. Tho several times regenerable, by soaking it in bleach it still aint as miraculoes as presented. It depends a bit on how stained the water is and how effective purigen will clean it.

For example i once did setup a tank with +/- 17 kilo Mopani wood, the water was coffee brown within days.. Thought perfect to test a bag of Purigen, stated to be used for a tank twice the size. Also the Purigen was coffee brown within a week without any visible effect on the water. The tank stayed coffee brown stained for over 6 months by the than the bag of purigen was done regenerating.

Bottom line, in my case, don't know why i bought it.. And it was relatively expensive too.. Imho, not worth the money.. Water changes are more effective and cheaper. 

Opinion and experiences ofcourse vary a lot, since we all setup tanks differently regarding what can leach stuff in the water and color it. If in your case coloring is the main reason why you ask.

But in anyway i hold my ground.. Consider if you do a weekly 50% water change you purify more than Purigen does. Consider the price of 1m³ water and the price of a bag of purigen and it's life time. You might be cheaper off doing a bit extra or higher volume water changes. Example i pay € 18.50 for 100 gram purigen with bag. And € 0.67 for 1m³ tap water.  That's about 28m³ tap water or 280 x 100% water change..


----------



## Fred13 (23 Nov 2018)

Thank you both for your answers!


----------



## alto (23 Nov 2018)

As a water polisher, purigen is grand

For tannin stained water, do a water change 

To remove organics, such as medications, use decent grade activated carbon (Seachem Matrix, or most marine grade carbons) - it will also help clear tannins, but again water changes are much cheaper, though you can use Matrix etc as a water polishing agent once tannin release is low or if tap water is stained


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Nov 2018)

I have purigen in my filter but only as a polisher I like the crispness it gives but not as a tannin remover I would add once t j e water is clear it just a finishing touch in my opinion


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> help remove tannins


I maybe should say this is not from experience and only what I had read and also been questioned in the past why I used carbon.
Rowa Carbon is a great, value for money activated Carbon.

I am however swapping over to use Purigen as a means to polish my water, simply down to the ability to regenerate it.


----------



## J@mes (23 Nov 2018)

I love the term ‘polishing water’ but unfortunately I don’t notice any difference when using purigen.


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Nov 2018)

J@mes said:


> I don’t notice any difference when using purigen


Do you not notice that with Purigen compared to without it makes the water have more clarity or crystal like?
I've not used it a great deal but looking to stick with it now I've changed things around.
I certainly noticed a difference with Carbon and countless people tell me it's better.


----------



## J@mes (23 Nov 2018)

I had 100ml in my 100l tanks filter & wasn’t noticing anything so upped it to 600ml & still wasn’t noticeable (to me) compared with a water change.


----------



## Siege (23 Nov 2018)

I notice a massive difference when using purigen.

5’ tank with bogwood showed noticeable tannins within 3 days after a 100% water change. When using 250ml purigen water constantly clear.

I added the same amount to a 600 iwagumi last week, the following day I actually thought I’d had a leak and the water had gone!

2 tanks side by side you can honestly tell what one has purigen in it. Both are clear but the purigen tank is another level.

Just my experience.


----------

